# Selenipedium success????



## dodidoki (Feb 23, 2014)

I got it one year ago!!! It is my third attempt, all died within few months. It begun similar, in first few weeks almost lower leaves turned to brown, after few tiny new leaves begun to grow on top, and now you can see its new growth. Not too fast, I can tell, but growing continously. I keep it in akadama, always wet, humiditi is high, cca 80%, fertilizing with very weak ( 70 ppm total) K-lite.


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2014)

GO GO GO GO:clap:


----------



## naoki (Feb 23, 2014)

That is exciting! From ecuagenera?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 23, 2014)

go you good thing!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## labskaus (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, You got further than other people I've heard of. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 24, 2014)

I had no idea these were so difficult! Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2014)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I had no idea these were so difficult! Good luck!



They make growing Paphs and Phrags seem like growing grass seed!


----------



## Dido (Feb 24, 2014)

congrats cross my fingers for you


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 25, 2014)

You've done well to get it along this far... let's hope it keeps going!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Mar 1, 2014)

I hope it works out! I can't wait to get my hands on another one of these. Where did you get yours?


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 2, 2014)

Denverpaphman said:


> I hope it works out! I can't wait to get my hands on another one of these. Where did you get yours?



Mundiflora, for 100 USD.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 16, 2014)

Update:


----------



## Dido (Mar 16, 2014)

looks promissing would be nice to see one flowering


----------



## Berthold (Apr 11, 2014)

My second approach. This time with 90% Kanuma substrate in a warm greenhouse


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 11, 2014)

:clap::clap: Those look healthy. :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2014)

So far so good! Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2014)

Looking good, good luck.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 12, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Looking good, good luck.



Yes, but that is the condition I got the plants.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2014)

Interesting choice of substrate Berthold. Can you explain why you are favoring kanuma this go around?


----------



## Berthold (Apr 12, 2014)

Kanuma was the only substrate in which there was no infection at plants of a friend.
But I don't know, what was the true reason for the healthy plant.

Kanuma/Akadama is similar to the original material around the roots. My be that some original mycorrhiza fungi at the roots can survive in that substrate, at least for some time.


----------



## naoki (Apr 13, 2014)

Interesting. I forgot the pH of kanuma, but it is fairly acidic, I believe. In low pH, Phosphorous is likely to be washed out easily, and this might encourage the plant to keep the association longer with mycorrhizae? In many plants, high P discourage the associate with some mycorrhizae. I'm not sure if this is the case for orchid mycorrhizae, but Tom or Berhtold probably know.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 13, 2014)

Kanuma pH-value not really exists because the are nearly no components which are water soluble. But in long term the pH-value of Kanuma approaches about 5.5.
If You set the Kanuma pot in the rain, the pH-value will be for some weeks the value of the rain water.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2014)

Berthold said:


> Yes, but that is the condition I got the plants.


So now you have 3 pots?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2014)

naoki said:


> Interesting. I forgot the pH of kanuma, but it is fairly acidic, I believe. In low pH, Phosphorous is likely to be washed out easily, and this might encourage the plant to keep the association longer with mycorrhizae? In many plants, high P discourage the associate with some mycorrhizae. I'm not sure if this is the case for orchid mycorrhizae, but Tom or Berhtold probably know.



A Review 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25006&highlight=hakone+kanuma
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23781&highlight=hakone+cypripedium&page=4


----------



## reivilos (May 2, 2014)

Hakone said:


> A Review
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25006&highlight=hakone+kanuma
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23781&highlight=hakone+cypripedium&page=4



There is no *feedback* on kanuma usage for paph...


----------



## Berthold (May 2, 2014)

reivilos said:


> There is no *feedback* on kanuma usage for paph...



I don't see any sense in using Kanuma for Paphiopedilum. For Selenipedium it seems to help


----------



## reivilos (May 2, 2014)

Berthold said:


> I don't see any sense in using Kanuma for Paphiopedilum. For Selenipedium it seems to help



Neither do I.
That's the reason why Hakone's feedback was must awaited... Especially because he did a complete switch to kanuma :
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25006&highlight=hakone+kanuma&page=3


----------



## naoki (May 2, 2014)

According to one (qualitative) experiment, there might be some advantage of Kanuma with root growths of P. micranthum for some people (it's in reivilos's post here). I'm also curious to hear Hakone's experience.


----------



## Berthold (May 2, 2014)

naoki said:


> According to one (qualitative) experiment, there might be some advantage of Kanuma with root growths of P. micranthum for some people (it's in reivilos's post here).



For micranthum and armeniacum I mix about 20% Akadama in the pine bark, but no Kanuma. Kanuma is for the acid domain.


----------



## reivilos (May 3, 2014)

From my experience, kanuma doesn't work well in the medium term.
6 months on, on a few species, the foliage looked good but the roots were gone.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 2, 2014)

in the last 3 months the plant grew 5 cm (2 inches for the non metrics). So roots are operating.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2014)

Berthold said:


> in the last 3 months the plant grew 5 cm (2 inches for the non metrics).



Thank you, thank you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2014)

So far, so good!


----------



## Seb63 (Jul 6, 2014)

Very interesting ! I tried twice but I didn't succeed !


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 3, 2014)

Here is mine this moment, almost 2 years old at me:


----------



## Dido (Aug 3, 2014)

looks nice congrats


----------

